# Looking for an old french hymm?



## imortall (Nov 10, 2010)

Looking for a old french hymm?
hallo im looking for aold french hymm maybe by someone named berton. with words that translate into listin too our voices little bells are we.
if anyone knows what im talking about please answer and let me know
i think it sung by aChoir traditionally,
thanks.
yours.
johnny.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Are you sure you don't mean a *Breton* hymn? (i.e. from Brittany)

(I'm afraid I still can't help even if this is the case )


----------

